# την ανάγκην φιλοτιμίαν ποιούμενος = making a virtue of necessity



## nickel (Dec 26, 2008)

*Μέσα στις διάφορες «ανορθογραφίες» που γράφονται σε σχέση με τα γεγονότα των ημερών, δεν λείπουν και οι γνωστοί σολοικισμοί. Εδώ αντιγράφω κάποιους που άλλοι εντόπισαν, αποφεύγοντας επιμελώς να εμπλακώ σε συζήτηση για την πολιτική διάσταση των σχολίων. Ο Γιάννης Χάρης σχολίασε στο ιστολόγιό του την επιστολή του Απόστολου Δοξιάδη, του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου και του Πέτρου Μάρκαρη, όπως δημοσιεύτηκε στην Ελευθεροτυπία, σε σχέση με τη διακοπή της παράστασης στη Νέα Σκηνή του Εθνικού Θεάτρου από την εισβολή διαμαρτυρόμενων νέων.*

*Σε χρονολογική σειρά:*
*Το ιστορικό: http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=113,dt=22.12.2008*
*Η επιστολή των ηθοποιών: http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=113,dt=23.12.2008,id=51536452*
*Η επιστολή των τριών συγγραφέων: http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=113,id=23827372,29554988*
*Το σχόλιο του Γιάννη Χάρη: http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2008/12/blog-post_26.html*

*Σε υποσημείωση του σχολίου του, ο Χάρης επισημαίνει και τη φράση «την ανάγκη φιλοτιμία ποιούντες». Γράφει:**Ψύλλοι στ' άχυρα, αλλά έχουμε κι εμείς τα γνωστά κολλήματά μας: αν το Μανιφέστο των Τριών δεν το 'γραψε, κατά τα συνήθη, ένας και το υπέγραψαν οι άλλοι, ο ένας πάντως από τους τρεις είναι δηλωμένος αρχαιολάγνος — αρχαιομαθής κατά δήλωσή του, εσχάτως και μεταφραστής από τα αρχαία· θα περίμενε λοιπόν κανείς να μην έχει ξεφύγει αυτό το "φιλοτιμίαν ποιούντες" αντί "ποιούμενοι": άτιμο πράμα όμως τ' αρχαία, κι ας τα έχουμε στο DNA μας.*​*Η φράση, όπως είναι γραμμένη, χωρίς τα «ν» της, δείχνει μια προσαρμογή σε σημερινά καλούπια, που φαίνεται να έχουν ξεχάσει τους καθαρευουσιανισμούς του είδους «ποιούμαι έκκλησιν». Η έκφραση είναι παλιά και φαίνεται να ξεκινάει από τα λατινικά (ο Ιερώνυμος χρησιμοποιεί, γύρω στο 400 μ.Χ., το «fac de nece**ssitate** virtutem**»), στα αγγλικά τη βρίσκουμε συχνά στον Τσόσερ και τον Σέξπιρ, και στα ελληνικά πρωτοεντοπίζεται δις στην Αλεξιάδα της Άννας Κομνηνής («την ανάγκην φιλοτιμίαν ποιησάμενος») τον 12ο αιώνα.*

*Οπότε, ή την κρατάμε στην κανονική μορφή του απολιθώματος, μαζί με τα «ν» και τη μεσοπαθητική («την ανάγκην φιλοτιμίαν ποιούμενος») ή την προσαρμόζουμε στο γνωστό «κάνω την ανάγκη φιλοτιμία» ή και «κάνω την ανάγκη φιλότιμο».*

*Ο Χάρης παραπέμπει σε σχόλιο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου για άλλον ένα σολοικισμό των ημερών, όπου πάλι προδίδεται μια κλασική έκφραση, από τον Ματθαίο, η «βρέχει επί δικαίους και αδίκους» (κλασική αγγλική μετάφραση: sends rain on the just **and **on **the **unjust**) με το «βάλλω κατά» + γενική πτώση.*
*
*


----------

